# Computer device



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

I put this under the hand tool sub-forum it did not fit into a category! I guess I could put it in design - but seems like a tool question!

I'm wondering what you all use (or how) you design your project.

My stepson is taking a college autocad into in January (night class) and I'm wondering if is any of use it to design your projects? and what is cost?
Also curious about google scetch up - is it pretty easy to learn? (I see a few of you use it)


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Fudwrecker said:


> My stepson is taking a college autocad into in January (night class) and I'm wondering if is any of use it to design your projects? and what is cost?


Beware of purchasing AutoCad through a college. What I have noticed is that AutoCad does not "Sell" a software package to students but rather offers a "Lease" that works for 9-10 months. I had looked into AutoCad when my TurboCad was 4 versions behind.

I have not used Sketch Up from Google. 

With any Computer Aided Design program there is a steep learning curve. I have been using TurboCad (and its predecessor Generic Cad) for over 15 years and I still don't use all the features.

The biggest advantage to any Cad program is the dimensioning aspect. You can use the program to derive exact measurements. Just make sure that the program offers measurements in the system that you use. (If you work in fractions, dimensions in millimeters are worthless.)


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a drafting/design business and use AutoCAD LT. I have used it to layout projects; but normally, I work from photos.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The way I start on a project is to get a paper pad, pencils, triangles and engineers scale. Then off I go.

I am trying to learn Sketchup. It is not difficult, but it does take practise and regular use. I find that if I lay off for some time I almost have to start over. Of course my age plays a role in that.

George


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*all the above....*

I use autocad alot because I get cabinet parts cut on CNC router. Its cheaper for me to draft and nest than it is for them. I nest my parts and send a dxf file and bam...done. I just started using Solidworks also. By far the coolest program in the world. Steep learning curve and you really need a fast computer with all the bells and whistles but its an awesome program. They arent cheap to buy but there are other ways to use them. good luck.

jraks


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

how much would a licence for for home use autocab be?
anyone know?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

In 2010 I upgraded to AutoCAD 2011. I had not upgraded for 10 years and had to pay full price. The cost was around $1200.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> In 2010 I upgraded to AutoCAD 2011. I had not upgraded for 10 years and had to pay full price. The cost was around $1200.


The program I have is AutoCAD LT 2011. The full blown AutoCAD is more expensive.


----------



## wjw159 (Dec 6, 2011)

Autocad lt is the "laptop" version and the name comes from when laptops were much more expensive than desktops and thus weren't as powerful. The lt is a little more basic but I think that can be a benefit. I'm 26 and a child of the digital age so our high school shop classes taught more 3d drafting than pencil & paper. 

One benefit of these types of software is that you can check your design for mistakes by assembling everything virtually. Other than that the only difference to a quick hand sketch is that the lines are neater. Using the CNC feature would be cool too. In all though it's pretty expensive tool

I've never liked google sketch up. It seems more architectural to me. Neat for seeing what a house would look like painted a different color but tedious to use


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

wjw159 said:


> Autocad lt is the "laptop" version and the name comes from when laptops were much more expensive than desktops and thus weren't as powerful. The lt is a little more basic but I think that can be a benefit. I'm 26 and a child of the digital age so our high school shop classes taught more 3d drafting than pencil & paper.
> 
> One benefit of these types of software is that you can check your design for mistakes by assembling everything virtually. Other than that the only difference to a quick hand sketch is that the lines are neater. Using the CNC feature would be cool too. In all though it's pretty expensive tool
> 
> I've never liked google sketch up. It seems more architectural to me. Neat for seeing what a house would look like painted a different color but tedious to use


LT in AutoCAD speak is actually "Light". When it was introduced it was a low cost limited feature version. $500 vs $3500 for the full blown version. I believe Autodesk has taken the full version more 3-D whereas LT is more 2-D oriented.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

I found out about sketchup from this site, I had not heard of it previously. I found the price (free) to be quite reasonable and I picked up on it it pretty quickly. I am on the younger side so computers are somewhat common to me (I am no expert). The only thing that can be difficult to get used to is the different views being it is in 3 dimensions. As with anything the more you use it the better you get at it. IMO definately worth giving it a try.

P.S. I also recomend adding the current "cutlist" program to sketchup. I really like it, and it does all the nesting for boards and sheetgoods.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

sketchup with the right add-ons....boardmaker ,mortice and tenon maker,dado maker, the list is endless, takes alot of the work out of it. I have solidworks and autocad that I play with but sketchup is just easier to me. I got the pro version but that was a waste of cash...free is all you need


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> The way I start on a project is to get a paper pad, pencils, triangles and engineers scale. Then off I go.


+1.:yes:












 







.


----------

